# A Blue TC35



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

One of my female cousins, who is a little older than my daughter, has purchased herself a new TC35 deluxe with a FEL and brush hog for $24,000.....I asked her what her primary reason for purchasing it was and she told me she wanted to play around on her 25 acres.

I asked why New Holland???...this answer almost put me on the floor LMAO....she said she didn't like the orange color or the green color.....she wanted blue....No other reason except it had to be blue....She had talked around and arrived at what she felt she needed in HP in a tractor and she looked at the standard equipment....but when it came down to the final decision....she wanted blue.....ya gotta love that...

She's going to pick it up today...she's never driven a tractor before...I give her a lot of credit for the courage she shows in her new venture....


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Color should be for the brand you are most confident with! But to each his (in this case her) own. That should be a fine tractor for her, and I too applaud her for taking the plunge.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well went down and looked over couses new addition...what a beaut it is:thumbsup: Neither her or her husband have time to play with it today as they are both working...


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Those are nice machines. I don't understand the logic any more than I understand women, but when I was shopping my wife wanted me to buy a small NH machine because they are "cute". NH seems to be on the leading edge of styling for female buyers


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad she found a model she likes Argee. The most important aspect of the sale in my opinion is not so much the brand per se but the customer support and willingness of the selling dealer to work with the customer and cover warranty and other issues that may arise in the future. Nice tractor!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

A friend of mine has a TC35 and here are a couple of pics of their unit. They get incredible use out of it.

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/tc35-1.jpg></center>

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/tc35-2.jpg></center>

Really nice tractor!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think I'll take a run over there tomorrow and watch them play....I'll get some pics if I can remember to take the camera:lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I think I'll take a run over there tomorrow and watch them play....I'll get some pics if I can remember to take the camera:lmao: *


Just to watch? No touchy, feely, or ridey? Yeah right, we hear yah. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Just to watch? No touchy, feely, or ridey? Yeah right, we hear yah. :lmao:
> 
> Mark *


He did that earlier today when they were at work:furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *He did that earlier today when they were at work:furious: :furious: *


Somebody had to break their new tractor in for them:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Now they are on it and wondering how does it has 2 more hours then it did yesterday :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Now they are on it and wondering how does it has 2 more hours then it did yesterday :lmao: *


Someone must have left the key on


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

my Uncle has a TC 35 used to pick up golf balls on a a driving range... he claims it will pick up 18,000 balls a day............ wow......... i didnt realize he had that much balls :hide:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jeepmike (Sep 12, 2004)

:tractorsm Hey there Argee, you do know that Green is better don't you!?hula


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeepmike _
> *:tractorsm Hey there Argee, you do know that Green is better don't you!?hula *


Actually, I don't know that....please enlighten me 

Welcome to the forum...where it really doesn't matter if your tractor is green, blue, red or yellow....hell it doesn't matter if you even own a tractor...you just have to like them a lot to fit in here....

Now that I've thought about it, you don't even have to like tractors...you just need to recognize a good forum when you see one:thumbsup:


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Is it just me or is $24,000.00 kind of a high price for that tractor?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

No Durwood, you are right on the pricing... I just went to the NH dealer and they have 2004 TC55DA 4x4 w/ fel and 72" BushHog for 26000 and tax... Still think there is some more room to play.. Also looking at the MF 240 4x4 w/ same equip. for just under 24000 otd... The NH is a larger tractor than what the cousin bought, I guess its Glenda cause her color always was blue....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeepmike _
> *:tractorsm Hey there Argee, you do know that Green is better don't you!?hula *


Let me add my welcome as well Mike! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *No Durwood, you are right on the pricing... I just went to the NH dealer and they have 2004 TC55DA 4x4 w/ fel and 72" BushHog for 26000 and tax... Still think there is some more room to play.. Also looking at the MF 240 4x4 w/ same equip. for just under 24000 otd... The NH is a larger tractor than what the cousin bought, I guess its Glenda cause her color always was blue.... *


No...it was Ronda...Larry's daughter!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Really, go figure! Still alot of money for a blue tractor:furious:


----------



## SteveNC (May 4, 2012)

New Holland rocks!!


----------

